# Need a new look



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Everyone!

Here's the deal... thinking that a better look is in order for the company logo. I'm no graphic guy, so my current setup is pretty plain I'd say. All ideas are appreciated and welcome!

Take care, and thanks

~Kevin


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i like your logo

i would put the rhythm in v-fib and see if anyone notices.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I like the idea but it needs something to make it pop..... maybe do away with the * behind it and superimpose a large leaf or something that relates to landscaping. Or incorporate something yard related into the pulse line


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i would make the rhythm reflective.. i think that would make it pop


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

I would say ditch the medic symbol unless you get most of your business from people that want to hire a fireman. I too am a union firefighter, but I would never play off of that. I am proud of my firefighter/paramedic profession, just not sure if it is an appropriate advertising strategy, but if you are ok with it then ultimately that is up to you.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What if you make the Star a leaf 

and make the pulse line look like grass??


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

>>>>> SHAKING HEAD<<<<<<<<


So what did u think about my idea?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Clapper&Company;852980 said:


> >>>>> SHAKING HEAD<<<<<<<<
> What if you make the Star a leaf
> 
> and make the pulse line look like grass??
> ...


Sorry Ron...
Actually, I found some leaves to flank the logo, removing the green star altogether (can't have TOO much going on there, ya know? I haven't put grass in yet, but I'm playing with the idea still. Thanks guys


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*Something....*

Still looking at maybe playing with grass in the logo too, as suggested


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

When u two are done.... you can help me


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Clapper&Company;853116 said:


> When u two are done.... you can help me


No prob, Ron... I'm not the best for graphics, but I play with stuff now & then. Nothing fancy for software... it's only Word!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

It looks a little too much like Christmas with all the red/green colors, IMO.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Here ya go... I thought i would be nice and give you another option.. If you don't like it thats cool.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

:salute: guys, those are BOTH awesome!


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Being in web development I do a lot of outsourcing of graphic designs. I am a member at a developer site where we can run contests for a logos or designs. On the site you have to agree to pay the winning designer for his work. But you choose how much you will pay before the contest starts. 

So the contest is created with an award of say $50 for a logo design. You may get 10 or 15 entries to choose from. The great thing here is there are some very talented designers. When I post a contest I require the provide full vector and PSD graphic files. This will allow you take the files and have anything you like made from them. If you went to a local design company to have something like this done it could cost you a few hundred to a thousand dollars or more. 

If you are interested I could post the contest for you and provide you with a link so you can see the entries and make comments or suggestions to the designers. 

You can choose any dollar amount to the winning design. $50 will get you a good amount of entries, $25 you will still get entries but not as many, and the better designers will not enter. 

You can send me a PM if you are interested. 

Rob


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a graphics and logo maker program but every time I offered my artistic talents (FOR FREE!) no one takes me up on it. Sorry, cant help. I like the last one someone did the best.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Brian Young;860030 said:


> I have a graphics and logo maker program but every time I offered my artistic talents (FOR FREE!) no one takes me up on it. Sorry, cant help.* I like the last one someone did the best*.


Thank you.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

eicivic;860033 said:


> Thank you.


No, I meant someone else! J/K


----------

